# Things ive learned playing live. (for the first time ever)



## Hex_Zero_Rouge (Jun 23, 2015)

So over the past two weeks, i had the opportunity to play my first shows EVER. Not some talent show invite-your-grandparents bullshit. A metal show. 
(technically post-hardcore but whatever) 

Im not in a band -yet-; i was filling in for some friends who were short a bassist. The shows weren't huge. At the most, the crowd was about 30 people, at the smallest, maybe 5. I played three shows total. The first in a fire hall and the others at actual venues. So with my experiences still fresh in my mind, id like to share some things ive learned.

-The nerves go away after the first few minutes, then its natural. This is coming from a socially awkward dude. 
-Practice the songs in a set format - not individually. This is important. Practicing the songs back to back helps to prepare for the fatigue your fingers and wrists will go through. 
-Stretching goes a long way. Limber up your fingers and you'll last alot longer during the set.  
-ITS HOT. Idk if this goes for most places but DAMN i was sweating like i just ran a 5k. 
-Dont sweat the small stuff [no pun intended]. Overthinking stuff just makes you fuck up the song more. 
-For the love of god, MAKE SURE YOURE TUNED BEFORE THE SET. NOT BY EAR. ACTUALLY FUCKING TUNED.

And another thing. As a bass player, it pissed me off when other bassists just stand there. Strumming. Get a fucking fire under your ass, dude. Move, jump, sway, bob your head, SOMETHING. I try my hardest to be just as animated as the guitar player or vocalist. Not out of competition, but just vibing off of that shared energy onstage. If you move and have fun, the crowd has fun. 

Oh yeah, and i almost got hit by a shoe. That was fun.

~Kashmir, The Lascivious Lynx


----------



## Nobel (Jun 23, 2015)

I know every feeling you just explained and even more. I'm a marching/concert band kid and most of your advice goes perfectly with those issues. Also YAASS tune please for the love of god I hate the waves from an out of tuned band. I don't really know how it may have been hot for you (let me know please not to be mean or anything like that) we have black and red uniforms and the uniforms get very hot. Other things that will help you hydrate and eat a meal and motivate yourself and others. Also why did you almost get hit by a shoe?

But other than that high five bud.


----------



## Drexel97 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm a theater kid, so I get your feels. I love being on stage, it sounds like a douchey thing to say, but in person I'd say I'm very average, and I'm ok with that. when you are on stage you have potential to be extraordinary. you get to be that bad guy, or the guy who is the comic relief or that guy who saves the day! and nobody gives a crap because you are on that stage, its brilliant! that's why fursuiting appeals to me, I get the chance to portray a character beyond myself, and people buy into it without me even saying a word. I love it. I know being in the theater and performing music live are two different things, but they are kind of the same as well. When your performing live you don't (or shouldn't) act like you do when you're in your bedroom. unless you like kick shit over in your bedroom, then thats cool. but the point is you kind of make a character of yourself, and that's what I've loved about the few live performances I've done to small crowds and stuff. but hey man keep it up, sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## Hex_Zero_Rouge (Jun 24, 2015)

Nobel said:


> Also why did you almost get hit by a shoe?
> 
> But other than that high five bud.



Uh...yeah...about that.
There was a particularly heavy part of one of the songs where we all jump around like crazy. My guitarist thought it was a good idea to kick his shoes off. One went into the crowd and the other went flying over to my side of the stage. ACTUALLY it would have hit me if i didn't turn around and see it at the last second. I almost fell over on my ass trying to dodge it.


----------

